# Great Deal On Screen And Body Protectors from Skinomi



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=3298852

just purchased both for $17.xx shipped


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Great deal also use promo code get25 at checkout for 25% off.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=329885.../hp-touchpad-carbon-fiber-skin-protector.html and http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=329885...skinomi.com/hp-touchpad-screen-protector.html for 17.92 with the 25% off coupon.

Thanks both of you for the post! I think the carbon fiber will look pretty sweet!

Edit: just realized the carbon fiber cover comes with screen protector... hope they will let me cancel that other screen protector...


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

These are peel-away cases...no?


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Carbon Fiber Good. Grog like CF!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> These are peel-away cases...no?


Yea, they are the vinyl style skins.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

While it's only kinda related, check out this thread (with pics). I just put a Skinomi black carbon fiber skin on my Dell Streak 7. It's not really "vinyl" but is a much tougher material. Honestly, it's a bit rough on your hands on the corners of the device, but it looks nice. I'm throwing an Otterbox Communter on my DS7 anyways, so I don't care about the roughness.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine came in and I installed it yesterday. Heavy mil textured skin on the back (CF of course) and the familiar screen protector on the front.

The photo was taken after applying the skin but before using a hair dryer to fix the bits that tend to stick up on the tight curves.










Pardon the glare around the logo.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Got mine today and Its pretty nice. The Carbon fiber backing is cut to fit the sides and corners. It can be hard to line up and an extra pair of hands really helps. But you can pull it off until you get it lined up and that's a good thing because I can assure you you will not get it first try. 

The front went on PERFECTLY! no bubbles or anything. don't know if its the protector or I'm just getting good at it but I'm impressed with how it looks just 1 minute after I applied it. Normally it takes a few days for all the bubble to dry out but not this time, it is literally perfect!  . Very happy with the over all package.

Speaking of package it comes in a tube inside a 5 sided cardboard tube box so the mail man can't bend it to hell before you get it. Its a nice touch.

Oh and it even has a little clear round piece for the HP logo.

I will diffidently look to them on future buys.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

+1 on the value of the kit.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a invisible shield on my Palm Pre for a long time, and really didn't see any difference.

I bought this Skinomi for my TP, and I thought the screen was MUCH LESS responsive than when it was not on (I let it sit 4 days, I really don't use the TP much, waiting for Android). I also didn't like the texture it gave it - I like the slick glass. On a little device it made no difference, but on a bigger device it DOES.


----------

